# One more ID thread



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

Heres a list of more plants needing ID if you would be so kind. Some of it is redundant and has already been ID'd , but I want to be sure 100% and I took the pics already 

Ok, here goes and thank you all very much for your time. Feel free to throw any guesses in that you wish and if your not sure, just say so. I hope to ID all of these that are capable of being used in the home aquarium.

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#5 looks like _Rotala ramosior_, assuming there are only 2 fruits per leaf axil.

#17 is _Proserpinaca palustris_.

Got any closeups of the rest? It's kind of hard to tell from those. Also, where are you collecting?


----------



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

I will retake some shots later, or try reuploading them in higher res. I am in south florida.

edit: I resized them. If this is no better, I will take more shots. Any in particular need better res?

edit: On the way to work. Did a crappy job resizing and some duplicated. Hope any of this is better than before. Just let me know. Sorry for redundancy. They should be clickable to make larger.

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
34


----------



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

When I get home, I will take better close ups and self edit this thread down to something more manageable. I'd like to get an idea of what grows around me that I never really noticed before. It is currently mostly rooted underwater in a bucket of top soil and water


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't think the numbers I see on my screen are the same as what Cavan's looking at... For instance, there's definitely Proserpinaca palustris in a few photos, but it's numbered 12-13 in the first post. What I'm seeing in images 16-17 (again, the first post) is Ludwigia palustris...
Other than that, #9 is a Hydrocotyle sp., 11 is Bacopa monnieri, #3 _might_ be a Sagittaria, and #6-7 is non-aquatic grass.


----------



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

Very good, I will keep track of whats been named so far. The odd thing about the Bacopa you mentioned is that it was growing totally submerged like a carpet. I had to dig my hand under it to lift up a sheet. Does that change anything about its identity or is that normal growth behavior.

#34 was doing the same thing. All carpet like and short.


----------

